# Festival Erlebnisse / Tipps und Tricks



## Asdener (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo


Ich bestreite in 2 Wochen mein erstes Festival mit Camping (zuvor nur in Herbergen usw gewesen)


Nun wollte ich fragen ob ich mir ein paar Geschichten als Vorgeschmack geben könnt bzw. ein paar Tipps (Do's and Don'ts)




Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

Was für ein Festival? Meiner Erfahrung nach hängt es von der Art der Musik ab, auf welche Dinge man vermehrt oder vermindert achten muss.


----------



## Asdener (22. Juni 2015)

Im meinem Fall handelt es sich um das ELF in Salzburg (Ö)

electriclove.at


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2015)

Das kommt aufs Klientel an. Meine Erfahrungen:

Rock/Metalfestival: Alle Wertsachen anketten, Besoffene kotzen in der Gegend rum und alle paar Stunden ist ne Schlägerei, die Menschen sind größtenteils Vollgasidioten und der Platz sieht nach dem Festival aus als hätte ne Bombe eingeschlagen. Die Künstler müssen sich mit supergeschützten VIP-Bereichen vorm bekloppten Mob schützen.

"Alternative" Festivals (beispielsweise "Brassmania"): Gemütliches miteinander Spaß haben, in 4 Tagen Festival ist kein einziger Becher geflogen, ein vorm Zelt abgelegter 50€-Schein wäre den nächsten Tag noch dagewesen. Der Platz sah nach dem Festival abgesehen von plattgetretenem Gras genauso aus wie vor dem Festival. Die Künstler kommen nach dem Auftritt zu den Bierständen und unterhalten sich (sofern man des englischen mächtig ist) gerne zwanglos mit den Gästen.


Bei deinem electric-Festival würde ich leider eher Richtung ersterem tendieren...


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

Aus häufiger Erfahrung kann ich dir zustimmen und musste bei deiner Formulierung schmunzeln, Incredible Alk. Bei elektronischer Musik kommt es wirklich auf Tag, Musik, Leute etc. an. Ich war schon auf wirklich schönen und angenehmen Festivals und auf der anderen Seite musstest du dich in Acht nehmen.

Aber ein genereller Tipp: Nimm nicht mehr mit als du wirklich brauchst. Mach' dir vorher eine Liste, die du noch ergänzen oder abändern kannst.

Zu deinem Festival: Bei EDM/Bigroom Progressive/Electro House-Festivals ging es bisher eher geregelt zu – was eventuell auch dem Umstand zu Grunde liegt, dass dort viele schmeißen. In Österreich war ich aber noch nie auf einem Festival. Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich größtenteils auf Belgien, Niederlande, Frankreich und den Westen von Deutschland.


----------



## Asdener (22. Juni 2015)

Ok ihr macht mir fast Angst auf das Festival 


Ich dachte man sollte eher mehr mitnehmen nur als Sicherheit 

Die ältesten Schuhe die man hat mitnehmen wär nicht blöd oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2015)

Nimm nur Dinge mit bei denen es kein Problem für dich wäre wenn sie morgen spontan weg sind.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn es ein Elektronik-Festival in BW oder Bayern ist fahre ohne Drogen hin weil die Polizei mit Hundertschaften jeden Wagen mitsamt Insassen aufs gründlichste durchsuchen wird. Inklusive ausziehen und Arschbacken spreizen. Dasselbe passiert beim wegfahren vom Festival, dort werden dann mithilfe von Schnelltests Führerscheine eingezogen.
Wie das in Österreich ist weiss ich nicht


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2015)

Pflanze dein Zelt am besten etwas abseits zwischen andere Zelte mit optisch "normalen" Nachbarn 
Zu zentral läuft dir jeder übers Zelt, vor allem Nachts, klaut evtl, kackt hinein weils ja so Lustig ist usw..
Zu weit abseits an einem Zaun o.ä. ist auch nichts, da dir so nur ans Zelt evtl gepisst wird.
Daher etwas abseits und zwischen Zelten. Hier hast du Change mal etwas "Ruhe" zu haben. Die vielen Vollidioten können schlechter über dein Zelt fallen, da neben dir andere Zelte sind und anpissen tut dich so leicht dann auch keiner


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

Mit "mehr" bezog ich mich eher auf Wertsachen. Ein T-Shirt zu viel oder auch ein Arzneikasten sind nie verkehrt (keine Angst, den wirst du i.d.R. nicht brauchen).

Die ältesten Schuhe würde ich nur einpacken, wenn du darin auch wirklich nochmal drei Tage stecken möchtest.

Hier noch etwas Lektüre zum Schmunzeln.


----------



## doomdude (22. Juni 2015)

Ich gehe schon seit Jahren auf Metal-Festivals und kann von angeblichen täglichen Schlägereien absolut nichts sagen! Im Gegenteil, Metal-Festivals sind mitunter die friedlichsten ("Aggressionen unter den Festivalbesuchern sind fast gänzlich ausgeblieben" Polizei Bayern zum Summerbreeze 2014). Das ist einfach ein Vorurteil was Metallern zugerechnet wird, aber einfach nicht (immer) stimmt.

Es kommt halt sehr stark auf den Musikstil, die Größe des Festivals und die Leute an. Auf dem Nova-Rock in Österreich war ich schon überrascht (Leute pinkeln eiskalt mitten auf eine Wiese) und der Boden ist gepflastert mit Dosen (kein Pfand in AT). Auf dem Breeze in DL war immer alles entspannt und cool.
Grundsätzlich ist es ratsam nur das Nötigste mitzunehmen, da das Risiko was zu verlieren (im Suff^^) oder das doch mal was geklaut wird schon gegeben ist. Also nicht unbedingt das Smartphone sondern ein Steinzeit Handy, was auf verloren werden kann, mitnehmen (du wirst vermutlich eh kaum Netz haben, geschweige denn Internet). Und Bargeld immer möglichst sicher tragen. Wenn du direkt am Auto campen kannst, kannst du auch Wertsachen im Auto lagern, aber das ist von Festival zu Festival unterschiedlich.

Wenn du Probleme mit Drogen und deren Konsum hast, tja dagegen lässt sich nicht viel machen. Aber auch das ist wieder überall anders. Das man dauernd von Dealern oder so angesprochen wird kommt nicht vor, man riecht halt ab und zu ne Tüte.

Und Glas ist eigentlich immer Verboten, also kein Flaschenbier, Nutella und co.^^ Auf der Website müsste ein Festival-ABC sein, wo nochmal alles wissenswerte Erklärt wird.

Schlussendlich kommt es natürlich auf dich an, da nicht jedem das Festival-Leben gefällt. Ich persönlich fahre hin, um Musik zu erleben und mich von Dosen-Kaffee, -Bier und -Ravioli zu ernähren. Diese leicht hyperaktiven Dauer-Feierer mag ich eigentlich nicht, aber das gehört einfach dazu. Ich denke wenn die Musik und/oder deine Leute stimmen wirst du auf jeden Fall eine gute Zeit haben. Einmal ein Festival sollte man schon im Leben mal mitgemacht haben


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das Metaller die nettesten Menschen der Welt sind. Wenn da im Moshpit einer oder eine umfällt wird IMMER sofort geholfen damit niemand niedergetrampelt wird. 
Die größten unreifen und unsicheren Vollidioten dei meinen sie müßten auf hart machen findet man in der deutschen Pseudo-Gangster-Ecke.

Bei Festivals gilt auf jeden Fall: Willst du dir einen Stellplatz aussuchen komme (Tage) zu früh. Sonst bekommst du was übrig ist, Stichwort direkt neben dem Dixiklo welches bei 37° und vollgeschissen vor sich hingärt.
Nehme keine Wertsachen mit, viele gehen gezielt zum klauen hin.


----------



## Tech (22. Juni 2015)

Ich kann mich doomdude nur anschließen. In 15 Jahren Metalfestivals innerhalb D und auch beim Obscene Extreme hatte ich ein einziges mal Streß wegen eines Gewalttäters (Mein Zeltnachbar verprügelte seine Freundin mit einer Konservendose.) und ein kaputtes Zelt, weil mir jemand gegen 7.00 Uhr rotzbesoffen darauf gefallen ist. Zum Glück nicht auf uns darin Schlafende. 
Aber jede Menge Spaß hatte ich und neue Leute habe ich kennen gelernt. Ich hoffe, dass das noch lange so weiter geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




OT: Wo ist denn der "gefällt mir" Knopf hin?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2015)

doomdude schrieb:


> "Aggressionen unter den Festivalbesuchern sind fast gänzlich ausgeblieben" Polizei Bayern zum Summerbreeze 2014)



Das meinte ich ja oben - beim von mir genannten Festival war nicht mal Polizeianwesenheit notwendig. 

Aber du hast schon Recht, es ist ja wirklich so, dass 99% aller Metaller äußerst freundlich sind. Das Problem sind die 1% Vollgasidioten die es nicht sind, denn die fallen auf und daher kommt der schlechte Ruf.


@Tech: Die gefällt-mir Funktion gibts in der Rumpelkammer nicht.


----------



## Reskiyoer (22. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, dass der TE bereits auf Festivals war (zumindest verstehe ich das so) und hier nur nach Informationen bzgl. "Camping" fragt. 

Mein Musikgeschmack und somit auch meine Festivalbesuche sind divers angesiedelt. Vollidioten gibt es leider überall. Egal wo. Negative Erfahrung habe ich persönlich bisher nicht gehabt. Wirklich übel war es auf dem eintägigen Rheinkultur Open Air 2011. Aber auf zig weiteren Festivals und Open Airs habe ich kaum bis keine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht – weder im Camping-Bereich noch in anderen Bereichen.

Die hier abgelieferten Tipps sind schon sehr brauchbar!


----------



## doomdude (22. Juni 2015)

einen Praxis-Tipp hätte ich noch:
duschen mit einem Kanister! Ich nehm mir immer einen 5l-Wasserkanister mit zum duschen in der Früh.  Der reicht auch für lange Haare. Damit spart man sich das Duschen bei den örtlichen Duschen, die ja meistens Geld kosten und man ne Stunde anstehen muss. Ist halt nur ne schnelle Dusche aber sauber wird man schon


----------



## Amon (22. Juni 2015)

Und ganz wichtig, IMODIUM für die Wand! Vorm Festival ein oder zwei von den Dingern einwerfen reicht normalerweise für drei Tage nicht kacken gehen.  Das erspart einem volgesiffte Dixies oder das Loch im Wald.


----------



## Asdener (23. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Informationen 


Hab bisher nur Metal Festival Erfahrungen, dort ist es ziemlich geregelt zugegangen. 

"Es kean mehr geile Weiber budat, und es keat mehr gsoffn." Find ich gut xD


----------



## taks (23. Juni 2015)

In Österreich war ich nur am Frequency aber da war das Zelten ganz angenehm.
Der Rest wurde schon erwähnt. 
Nur Dinge mitnehmen die unter Umständen kaputt gehen dürfen. 
Am besten das Zelt ohne Schnüren befestigen (sonst stolpern alle darüber). 
Etwas worin man Dosenravioli kochen kann nicht vergessen. Die Dosen haben innen leider eine Kunststoffschicht die beim kochen anbrennt. 
Ausschau nach vernünftigen Nachbarn halten. 
Am besten eine Fahne mit 4m Stange mitnehmen damit man das Zelt auch wieder findet


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2015)

Feuchttücher mitnehmen. Besser als ordinäres Klopapier, kann man auch nutzen um sich das Gesicht abzuwischen falls man angemalt wurde^^ 
Wenn es irgendwo in der Nähe ein Freibad gibt, kann man dort wunderbar duschen. Haben wir am Frequency immer gemacht. 
Und das Zelt am besten nicht in einer Senke aufstellen wo sich Wasser und etwaige andere Flüssigkeiten sammeln können.


----------



## taks (24. Juni 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Feuchttücher mitnehmen. Besser als ordinäres Klopapier, kann man auch nutzen um sich das Gesicht abzuwischen falls man angemalt wurde^^
> Wenn es irgendwo in der Nähe ein Freibad gibt, kann man dort wunderbar duschen. Haben wir am Frequency immer gemacht.
> Und das Zelt am besten nicht in einer Senke aufstellen wo sich Wasser und etwaige andere Flüssigkeiten sammeln können.



Am Frequency waren die Duschen aber sehr, sehr sauber. 
Ausser das einer in das Körbchen für das Duschmittel geschissen hatte


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2015)

Bei uns sind immer Milliarden von Menschen angestanden^^
Und schöner waren die Duschen im St. Pöltner Freibad allemal.


----------

